# Meet my new baby girls *photos galore*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

These are my new little girls. They are sisters and about 4 weeks old, I think.

This is Feather, an agouti (capped I think) rex.

























This is Suni, a double rex

























Here they are together:

















I found them listed on craigslist (a litter of 15), and when I called about them, their owner (a teenager) said she had to sell them to a pet store. I went to the pet store, and picked up three of the bunch. They had only been there for a few hours. I got these two girls in addition to a little boy (to keep Roo company until I get them neutered). They're very sweet, and very tame. These two little girls are extremely clingy. They love to be handled/carried/played with. Suni is the bolder of the two, even though she is smaller.

































































































to see larger photos, go here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dingosm8/


----------



## wigglepuppy (Feb 13, 2008)

They're wonderful rat girls. It's hard to believe that my girls were as tiny as your just a few weeks ago. 

I'm so jealous of your camera btw. It takes amazing pictures. My hubby said it must be a digital SLR camera.


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

So cuuuuuute.


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow there so gorgous. Aww at 4 weeks old they should be with there mum still 

Love the sprawled out picture lol.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Adorable pictures! They are soooo cute!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

They're teeny! And ridiculously adorable! Where are all these super cute ones where I'm at? Sheesh! (*Looks over shoulder to make sure the girls didn't hear me...*)


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome pictures! 

Curly whiskers are the cutest.


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

Some of the best pictures I have seen yet. Please, (please!) share more as they grow up!!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

dingosm8 said:


>


Greatest. Picture. EVAR!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awwwww gorgeous
lol.. above pic is soooo cute... sugar glider wanna be??....
I agree with wigglepuppy, the clarity of the pics are awesome, what are you using cos i gotta get me one of those...


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

The one with the brown headand white body looks a lot like my girl koi. Is he/she really active?


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Daisy, that is awesome!!!! I love it! Thanks.

These two babies are very active, but that's probably because they're babies, and very curious. Suni, the double rex, is slightly more bold than Feather though.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

what camera have you got???,, the pics are so clear


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

The girls are so adorable and the animation is so cute. 

My guess is that the camera is an SLR camera which takes pictures really fast, 3 pic a sec, so even if the rat moves, it's usually very sharp. I have one of those and it's great.

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

holy poop....... just looked on ebay.... theyre not cheap huh!!!!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I use a Canon EOS 10D


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are THE cutest little things ever! They're still in the fuzzy stage! They're so tiny and fragigle! If you lived if that pets store you bought them frome were closer I would deinetly pick up a pair! (jelous beyond belief!) *steals*


----------

